# جون مادر اوباما!

## Tryer

سلام به شما

من هفته گذشته به این نتیجه رسیدم که با جنتو کار کنم! این یکم با بقیه توزیع ها متفاوته. البته من یک هفته گذشته بصورت اداری وقت گذاشتم برای خواندن منابع ولی  به نظرم یه چیزهائی درست از آب در نمیاد

مثلا اینکه توی کتابچه دستی  در اول بسم الله نوشته انتخاب هائی برای بالا آوردن نسخه زنده

خوب من نسخه یه نسخه زنده قدیمی دارم که خیلی کمتر از سیصد مگابایته و یه نسخه زنده 11

اون قدیمیه رو که می ذارم تو سی در رام شروع می کنه که:

```
boot: 
```

 و البته فقط با تایپ کلمه جنتو شروع می کنه به بلغور کردن یه چیزائی و در نهایت بالا میاد! یعنی یه خط فرمان روت بهم میده

بر عکس اون نسخه 11 می که مرحله اول اینکه ویندوز داری یا نه

میگم خوب 

میگه مرحله دوم: حالا بگو رجیستری ویندوزت کجاست

یه آدرس هم می ده که گوبا پی یه فایلی می گرده به نام کانفیگ تو وین 32

خوب حالا بیا و بهش حالیکن که : بابا به خدا همین آدرسی که بهت می دم درسته

قبول نمی کنه

بگوگلیدم ولی هر چه بیشتر گشتم کمتر یافتم

پس محیبتی نما و جان مادر اوباما کمکی برسان سلام ما را

!!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Moonday

خوب اگه سیستمت از پنتیوم تری بالاتره  جلوی اون کلمه 

```

‌Boot:

```

تایپ کن:

Gentoo

یه جای دیگر هم  درباره زبان می پرسه که اگر اینتر رو بزنی زبان پیش فرض یعنی انگلیسی آمریکائی انتخاب می شه ( یا تایپ کن ۴۱ و اینتر  :Smile:  ) تا در نهایت برسی به خط فرمان توزیع زنده

محیط گرافیکی رو حداقل تا وقتی خودت یه دسکتاپ نصب نکردی فراموش کن

از اون صفحه سیاه و اون خط فرمان هم نترس

 :Wink: 

----------

